# Weatherproofing your Bike



## flashedarling (Jun 30, 2008)

This may be a dumb question but it is something I need to be clear on. 
Obviously the place for your bike when not in use is either covered or in your garage. However water exists out there and it isn't beyond the realm of possibility that your bike gets rained on while its parked and you've gone inside to your job/the grocery store/the movies/whatever. Or you simple get unlucky out riding no thanks to the lousy weatherman. Or you just hit a puddle.

How much weatherproofing do you guys use or is needed to prevent your bike from going to Robot Heaven/Hell when it gets damp. Are most of the motors used resistant to some degree from water? Do you have paneling protect it? Or do you just avoid water like the devil itself?

Since my plan is to make this a commuter bike to my job I may encounter one of these aqueous dilemmas and figure this should be something I consider when design the bugger.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I would build an enclosure that allows air flow but keeps water out. My motor is inside my 6x6 but I'm still going to cover it up just in case. Water and dirt won't do anything good for your motor.


----------



## Phyber Optik (Jun 4, 2008)

I've pondered this same question.

Although, I would imagine that if one enclosed motors, controllers etc from water, heat buildup could be an issue with passive air cooling alone. 

I'd think some small fans might do the trick.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Phyber Optik said:


> I've pondered this same question.
> 
> Although, I would imagine that if one enclosed motors, controllers etc from water, heat buildup could be an issue with passive air cooling alone.
> 
> I'd think some small fans might do the trick.


To push air through passages you'll need a blower, not a fan.


----------



## Phyber Optik (Jun 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> To push air through passages you'll need a blower, not a fan.


Blower. Fan. Electric powered air mover. Hand-operated bellows. 

All same thing.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Phyber Optik said:


> Blower. Fan. Electric powered air mover. Hand-operated bellows.
> 
> All same thing.


Well actually no, which is why I was pointing out the difference in case anyone didn't know. A fan blade usually doesn't have the juice to push air through a passageway while a blower will.


----------



## Phyber Optik (Jun 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Well actually no, which is why I was pointing out the difference in case anyone didn't know. A fan blade usually doesn't have the juice to push air through a passageway while a blower will.


You are indeed correct.

However, I'm picturing plastic, splash-proof awning-type covered ventilation holes in component box(s), which could probably use a large muffin fan. I'm just pointing out that enclosed boxes will need some kind of powered ventilation.

I dunno. I'll let you guys sort it out, and if you don't get zapped in the rain on your e-bikes, then I'll just copy what you did.


----------

